# 2018 Gibson R9 (Toronto) Scam



## GeorgeMich

This is a killer deal on what looks like beauty R9. Hopefully one of our members grabs it and not a flipper. 

2018 Gibson Les Paul 1959 Reissue R9 Electric Guitar | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## GeorgeMich

If it looks to good to be true....here is the exact same guitar on Reverb...
2018 Gibson Les Paul 1959 Reissue R9 Royal Teaburst


----------



## theredboy

That’s so messed up, great catch.


----------



## brokentoes

Damn, That's a primo example for not much scratch, R9 wise


----------



## 600Volt

Haha, I just sent the guy a message to see if he’d ship to NS. Saw it and thought it was too good to be true. Interested to see what he’ll say.


----------



## theredboy

My conversation so far


----------



## GeorgeMich

Like the ad is written like he knows what he is talking about, I feel he lifted that from somewhere too. And then his responses aren’t nearly as grammatically correct.


----------



## theredboy

It’s word for word from the reverb ad


----------



## Wardo

Tell him to remodel the bedroom in tube screamer green for the kid that’s supposedly on the way.


----------



## GeorgeMich

theredboy said:


> It’s word for word from the reverb ad[/QUOTE
> 
> Haha. You are right. I just looked at the pictures to confirm it was a scam before. Hopefully no one sends him money or anything.


----------



## SaucyJack

Nice guitar!


----------



## nikkisixx100

Nigerian R9 is what that is!


----------



## 600Volt

I asked for a pic with today’s date in the photo. End of correspondence.


----------



## bentwire17

To the Gentleman of GC, this gutless prick used a stolen Reverb ad put on Kijiji for 6 hrs with his cell -#(647) 696-4630 in ad.
His email [email protected]
His Etransfer deposited ID-Robert Cardinal.
Kijiji name “Ravin” member 2017!
Anybody recognizance any of this?
Hi cell message is a 20 something white kid.
Obviously low price Flag #1.
He won’t talk on phone Flag #2 ,only text.
I think he got a number of people for deposit$.

Many guys have bought guitars across Canada with an Etransfer and a promise to ship. In this case a meet up . After talking with seller you feel comfortable enough to do deal, normally.
But if the fraudster is in possession of false ID and somehow the banks let them open an account ( don’t get that part ?) they’ll steal your money!
99% of the guitar community is good people .
It’s the 1% that’s rotten.
The banks through their Interact should be willing to freeze said amount on receiver end IF buyer has been defrauded and gets a Police incident #( done over the phone). Then the police can follow up.
If people want to use Etransfer, then the banks should work to prevent fraud and protect honest people.
My 2 cents....


----------



## theredboy

Yea I hope no one lost any money to this. Be a real shame if his number ended up on a sms bomber site, or Kijiji ad for free winter tires...


----------



## Arek

If you send the EMT - you’re fuck’ed.
Been there.
Realized it was fraud when seller offered another item to me after sending him the money.
Contacted bank security instantly. They could not do a thing.

The price was fair, pictures recent, provided cell number and photo ID - seemed legit.
All that on this forum.


----------



## vadsy

Arek said:


> If you send the EMT - you’re fuck’ed.
> Been there.
> Realized it was fraud when seller offered another item to me after sending him the money.
> Contacted bank security instantly. They could not do a thing.
> 
> The price was fair, pictures recent, provided cell number and photo ID - seemed legit.
> All that on this forum.


Really? Who? You gots to let us know.


----------



## bentwire17

I do recall a guy posting on Kijiji while back his story of whoa .... Ontario guy WTB a certain electric?
Alberta guy says “ he’s got that guitar “ . He sends him a picture of his license , he’s so honest .
Etransfer bombs away . Yup FRAUD! Lost $2500.

Not saying you can’t buy out of Province.
But you have to be careful at the least.
I assume GC is much safer ????


----------



## Arek

vadsy said:


> Really? Who? You gots to let us know.


It was acted upon when reported to admin.
Happened 2 yrs ago.


----------



## player99

Always use PayPal. If they want direct deposit tell them you will pay the PPal fees. Less than $30 on $1,000 is cheap insurance. Especially compared to sending a stranger a grand based on a promise. If they won't do it- forget about it.


----------



## Budda

Except as a seller, paypal is a great way to be victim to fraud as well.


----------



## player99

Budda said:


> Except as a seller, paypal is a great way to be victim to fraud as well.


I know, but whatcha gonna do?


----------



## Budda

player99 said:


> I know, but whatcha gonna do?


Not accept paypal. Pretty cut and dried.


----------



## audiorep2

I ALWAYS talk on the phone to the seller. So much can be gleaned from that.


----------



## bentwire17

audiorep2 said:


> I ALWAYS talk on the phone to the seller. So much can be gleaned from that.


I would tend to agree , except a slickster could still gun ya. The R9 Tor-Scam ad was up for 6 hrs with the proviso “ I’m working till 7 text only”?!
Yes a conversation helps , but I think you need better verification nowadays?! A picture of guitar with seller in it and or a picture of seller’s face beside his photo lic?! Say “Cheese “. 
At least on Kijiji anyhow.


----------



## Milkman

Humans


You just can't trust them.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## sillyak

I've sent probably 30 or 40 thousand out in EMTs to complete strangers over the last 10 years. Mostly guns on a Canadian gun forum, but the odd guitar thing too. Never a problem.

The key is to be smart. Don't let a low price or a rare item blind you.

Does the person have good feedback? Does that feedback come from reputable forum members or ones you've never heard of? Look at his post history. How well is the ad written? Run a Google image search on his pics to see if they are ripped from another ad on the net. How does he communicate?

If it's fishy drop it.


----------

